# waterfall ideas



## jayd (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys

I need some ideas on a waterfall design for my new fack rock background for my viv.

The idea is to have a pool at the bottom and the waterfall will be in the right hand corner running from the top..

Any pics any ideas of useful info?

Cheers


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

here is one i made.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont know if this helps but mine is in a Fire bellied toad tank.


----------

